# Pioneer Premiere DEX-P1R NIB Very Rare



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Is this a good unit ? S/N ratio 120db
Anyone had experience with it ? Pros and cons ?
Does it play cdr ?

Pioneer Premiere DEX-P1R NIB Very Rare - eBay (item 180396535623 end time Aug-22-09 18:36:30 PDT)

Review:

Review: Pioneer Premier DEX-P1R


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Well lets just say that it is one of the very best especially when used with the external processor as well.


----------



## Intel_One_USMC (Feb 3, 2009)

IIRC it doesn't use an external processor. No digital out.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

This is basically a 3-way with T/A hu with a not so flexible EQ. IMO for the price I would be looking a DRZ9255 or 800 something in that realm.


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

um yeah there was an external processor that went with it


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

freemind said:


> Well lets just say that it is one of the very best especially when used with the external processor as well.





elminster said:


> um yeah there was an external processor that went with it


I think you guys are getting the model numbers mixed up. I think you are refering to the *Japan made Carrozzeria DEX-P01 and DEQ-P01* combo that was pretty much an upgraded DEX-P9/DEQ-P9 combo.



























As far as the *Pioneer Premier DEX-P1R*...
I had it when it first came out. It was one of the first stand alone decks to offer several features plus the auto tune feature, etc, etc. Consider it as one of the first 800PRS or 880PRS type all-in-one stand alone deck that took digital technology from the two unit ODR and DEX products. Was a great deck for the time. However, the current decks do more for less money...the only reason to buy this is for nostagia.










*DEX-P1R*
Released around 1998
MSRP~ $870
Features 
Supertuner V™ (RDS + ID-Logic) 
Call Sign (PI) Display 
Format (PTY) Display 
8 Group Format (PTY) Search, Scan & BSM 
Traffic Program (TP) Identification 
Traffic Announcement (TA) 
Traffic Announcement (TA) Search 
Radio Text (RT) 
64 Character Message Scrolling Display 
3-Message First-In/First-Out Memory 
4-Message User Memory 
Auto Position Set (APS) 
Auto Position Follow (APF) 
24-Station (18FM/6AM) Presets 
Format-BSM (Best Stations Memory) 
Voice Preset Naming (with optional CD-VC60 or CD-VC50) 
AGC (Automatic Gain Control) for Optimum CD Tracking Performance 
CD TEXT for Built-In CD PLayer 
Disc Title Memory (48 Discs) 
Digital Compression and Dynamic Bass Emphasis 
MCD Control of Pioneer P-Bus 6, 12, and 50+1 Disc Multi-CD Players 
Disc List 
CD Server (CDX-P5000) Enhanced Feature Control 
Eject Playing Disc 
Music Group Play (10 Groups) 
Frequency Play (Most or Least) 
Alphabetical Disc List & Play 
Sound-Quality Circuitry for Superior Sound Quality: 
Hi-Bit Legato Link™ Digital Processor 
Hi-Volt Component Preamp 
Zero-Bit Mute 
Hi-Volt RCA Preouts (x3 pair) (Front/Rear + Subwoofer) (4 Volt, <100 Ohm, Gold Plated) 
Source EQ/DSP Memory & Source Level Adjuster 
AUTO-Flap Motorized Face with 5-step Angle Adjustment 
Detachable Face Security™ 
DFS™ Alarm+ 
New 23-Key Wireless Full-Function Smart Remote Control (with Mounting Kit) 
Multicolor Display with EL Backlighting & Contrast Adjustment 
2-line, 32 character Dot Matrix Information Display 
15-Band Spectrum Analyzer (5 display modes) 
Digital Automatic Sound Levelizer (ASL) with Built-In mic (5-mode) 
PREMIER® Two-Year Warranty 
Built-In DSP Features

13-Band Graphic Equalizer 
4 Factory Presets (Rock/Pops/Vocal/Flat) 
2 User Presets 
Nuance Control 
Auto-EQ - Automatic Frequency Response Calibration System 
3 Curves Available (Dynamic/Natural/Mild) 
Omni-Directional Microphone (Included) 
Two Selectable Modes: Standard and Pro 
Standard Mode (Sound Field Priority) 
6-Mode Digital Sound Field Control (SFC) (Studio, Jazz, Club, Dome, Concert, Stadium) 
Listening Position Selector (4 Mode: Front Left/Front Right/Front/All) 
Front & Rear HPF: 50/80/125/200Hz, Level -24 to 0dB, Slope -12/-6/0dB 
Subwoofer LPF: 50/63/80/100/125/160/200Hz, Level -24 to +6dB, Slope -18/-12/-6dB 
Phase Switch for Subwoofer 
Pro Mode (Digital Network Priority) 
Time Alignment (0 ~ 160", 0.5" Steps) 
Listening Position Selector (3 Mode: Front Left/Front Right/Front) 
High HPF: 2k/2.5k/3.15k/4k/5k/6.3k/ 8k/10k/12.5kHz, Level -24 to +6dB, Slope -24/-18/-12/-6/0dB 
Mid LPF: 2k/2.5k/3.15k/4k/5k/6.3k/ 8k/10k/12.5kHz 
Mid HPF: 40/50/63/80/100/125/160/ 200/250Hz, Level -24 to +0dB, Slope -24/-18/-12/-6/0dB 
Low LPF: 40/50/63/80/100/125/160/200/250Hz, Level -24 to +6dB, Slope -36/-30/-24/-18/-12dB 
Phase Switch for Low/Mid/High


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Remember ....it is still a Pioneer. I would not believe the specs.

Are you old enough to remember the joke ...."are those Pioneer watter or real watts?"

>^..^<


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Catman said:


> Remember ....it is still a Pioneer. I would not believe the specs.
> 
> Are you old enough to remember the joke ...."are those Pioneer watter or real watts?"
> 
> >^..^<


You're an idiot. Pioneer amps have always made rated power. Pioneer gear in general has always been up to spec, and then some.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Catman said:


> Remember ....it is still a Pioneer. I would not believe the specs.
> Are you old enough to remember the joke ...."are those Pioneer watter or real watts?"
> >^..^<


Not sure what you mean here? Seems I do remember some talk of the preouts on certain 5 Volt decks producing less than rated? Don't know the truth to it all? However, back then, the DEX-P1R was tested in several mags here in the States and abroad with good reviews. It was just a cool deck at the time the lead the way for the stuff that we have seen over the years.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> You're an idiot. Pioneer amps have always made rated power. Pioneer gear in general has always been up to spec, and then some.


Pioneer was a 'joke' back in the 80's ...and not much better today. Mid-fi at best.

>^..^<


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

WLDock said:


> ...However, back then, the DEX-P1R was tested in several mags here in the States and abroad with good reviews. It was just a cool deck at the time the lead the way for the stuff that we have seen over the years.


Have you ever seen a bad review in a magazine? Being a 'cool deck' doesn't make it a 'good' deck.

Arguing that Pioneer was/ is good / great equipment is like trying to argue that a Yugo was a great sports car.

>^..^<


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Catman said:


> Have you ever seen a bad review in a magazine? Being a 'cool deck' doesn't make it a 'good' deck.
> Arguing that Pioneer was/ is good / great equipment is like trying to argue that a Yugo was a great sports car.
> >^..^<


If you are old school as you seem to state Then you should remember that there were mags that actually put the equipment on the bench and tested the parameters. YES, I have seen some reviews of gear that fell short.

As far as Pioneer in the 80's....Their stuff was just marginal. Damn! Why are you going that far back? By late 90's-00 their offerings were much better.

Around the ODR days is when nice equipment started to come about. The P1R was a trickle down deck and it was one of the few on the market at the time with so many built in DSP features. Like I stated, I not only read good things about the deck in US and a German mags(that did a pretty indepth test) I actually owned the deck before any of the local stores in my area had them. It was a good deck for me and did what I needed it to do. My history before that was mostly with Alpine decks...that is all I ran in the early days.

As far as Pioneer overall back then and today...I am not arguing anything..only giving my perspective. I think they make decent stuff at certain price points. I think the P9 combo is great in some regards but I find fault with certain things. But no way in hell would I call the P9 combo a Yugo.

The current 800PRS and 880PRS decks to me are good decks when you look at the value vs. the internet cost of them. As far as the ODR and Japan stuff.?? Seems like nice stuff? However, not sure about how it compares to other high end gear like Denon or other high end Japan brands. 

Catman, have you heard or used the P9, or the current ODR that is not even in the States? What are your thoughts? What other brands or models would you say are "good"? 

IMO, there in no one brand that is "good" across the board. I don't see where Alpine, Kenwood, Clarion, Eclipse, Sony, etc are outdoing Pioneer all around. Who actually makes a good deck today? That is not an easy question....Are there any true "HiFI" decks for sale here? I really would like to hear your thought on that one Catman...you are not the only one that thinks Pioneer is "Mid Fi" there are others...


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

WLDock said:


> ....What other brands or models would you say are "good"?
> 
> IMO, there in no one brand that is "good" across the board. I don't see where Alpine, Kenwood, Clarion, Eclipse, Sony, etc are outdoing Pioneer all around. Who actually makes a good deck today? That is not an easy question....Are there any true "HiFI" decks for sale here? I really would like to hear your thought on that one Catman...you are not the only one that thinks Pioneer is "Mid Fi" there are others...


McIntosh is great across the board. Nakamichi has some excellent HU's (CD700II / TP1200 / TA-25 are their "Hi-Fi" HU's). 

Mags used to test equipment ...but would never give a bad review ...even if it took raving about the color or texture of the volume knob.

Pioneer is 'good enough' for the majority of consumers ...that doesn't mean it is 'great'. Kinda like more people drink Budweiser than Bass ...more people drive Chevrolets than Aston Martins ...because these products are 'good enough'. People these days want 'bells and whistles' ...instead of SQ (high end) ....so that is why the 'mid-fi' HU's from Pioneer / Sony / Alpine are do popular. There is nothing wrong with them ...if that is what someone needs ...it just isn't 'high end'.

>^..^<


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Catman said:


> Pioneer was a 'joke' back in the 80's ...and not much better today. Mid-fi at best.
> 
> >^..^<


Oh yeah, ODR was SUCH the hunk of crap...

Like ALL manufacturers they put out entry-and mid-level gear but Pioneer was, and still vrey much does, produce some very high-end gear.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Catman said:


> McIntosh is great across the board. Nakamichi has some excellent HU's (CD700II / TP1200 / TA-25 are their "Hi-Fi" HU's).
> 
> Mags used to test equipment ...but would never give a bad review ...even if it took raving about the color or texture of the volume knob.
> 
> ...




Dude, you should stop now. Seriously. I remember opening entire cases of Naks and not getting a single fully functional unit. When you got lucky and got a good one they were only good for the 6 months until that one broke too. 

And Mac?? Are youy serious? The best HUs they ever had were made by Clarion. That doesn't make them bad, but it doesn't make Mac any better. And did you ever listen to the grbage-ass rebadged Clarion components? Good across the board? My ass. Like Walt said, NO ONE is good across the board. 

No, the P1R wasn't C-90 good but nothing else was. Even the C910 from the year before nor the U8000 could come close. Not even the mighty 7909 sounded as good IMO. 

You can rant on about magazine reviews but until you've used them all (and I've owned everything I've mentioned) your opinion holds as much water as a collander.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Catman said:


> McIntosh is great across the board. Nakamichi has some excellent HU's (CD700II / TP1200 / TA-25 are their "Hi-Fi" HU's).
> 
> Mags used to test equipment ...but would never give a bad review ...even if it took raving about the color or texture of the volume knob.
> 
> ...


Come on man....we can talk but you have to listen to what I am saying. I HAVE READ BAD REVIEWS OF PRODUCTS...and I have seen comparison test where the costly brands like McIntosh did not take the top spot.

As far as Mc making good decks....It would be a shame if they did not based on their reputation in the home market and the cost of their products. However, some see there amps as nothing spectacular...to each his own. I always wanted the big 6 channel myself.

As far as Nak....Seem to be great product but I have heard several complants of quality issues. I never owned a Nak.

The only big dollar($2K+) deck that I would like to try is the Denon or the current ODR products

As far as Pioneer and SQ. I have heard several cars running P9 or ODR that sounded great. There was one for sale that I really liked

Uncle Larry's car.....
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...p-free-cadillac-eldorado-competition-car.html

That is a GREAT sounding system...we can talk back and forth about Pioneer and if they make great decks or not.....but my ears already spoke and remember a great listening experience in that Pioneer ODR based system. I am not just spitting crap but telling you what my ears and others ears have heard.

If you got a group in a room and set up all the "High End" stuff for comparison Nak, Mc, ODR, Denon, F#1 Status, Clarion, etc...I am sure feedback would be all over the place and maybe a winner will come out of it...but I doubt it....Maybe a top three or top five?

Now if your ears are better than mine I would love to listen to your system...No, I am serious. What area are you in? AL? I never back down when it comes to listening to great sounding in car systems. If I am ever in the area I would love to look you up and take a listen.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

WLDock said:


> As far as Mc making good decks....It would be a shame if they did not based on their reputation in the home market and the cost of their products. However, some see there amps as nothing spectacular...to each his own. I always wanted the big 6 channel myself.
> 
> As far as Nak....Seem to be great product but I have heard several complants of quality issues. I never owned a Nak.


I will be the first to admit that Nak has had some QC issues. IMO they shot themselves in the ASS back around 12-13 years ago when they decided to sell a line through Best Buy that was priced to compete with the 'mid-fi' market. Up until then Nak had a name / reputation synonymous with quality so these units sold. The build quality was decent ...SQ was slightly above their competition ...reliability was horrible. After that they have had good and bad products ...the ones I mentioned above are EXCELLENT and at the top of the SQ / reliability food chain. Funny thing is that they can have good and bad HU's in the same line. The CD300 / 500 had MANY issues ....the CD400 was a very nice reliable HU.

For some reason Nak's best HU's don't get marketed to the USA anymore

The CD45z HU from several years ago are some of the best (affordable) SQ HU's available ....if you can find one they are usually ~$150. They don't have 'bells and whistles' so they are not that popular.

McIntosh ...I have their big 6ch in a Miata ...awesome amp ....WAY overkill for what I'm using it for. 

>^..^<


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

It is clear that it is easy to misjudge a companies high end products on the basis of its lower end gear. Several companies have built products that fit into the highest class available, and yet make most of their gear for the masses... because that is where the money is!!! Examples: Sonys highly touted and uniquely engineered ES line (C90 in particular w/XDP4000), Clarion's DRZ with most circuitry and transport stolen from McIntosh and primarily used to build the rep of its lower end gear, Pioneer's ODR and to a lesser extent P9 series - compared to its normal lines... etc. 

Being a self confessed McIntosh homer, I am curious what it is that they've released that wasn't at the highest end of the spectrum? You can't tell me that because Clarion bought McIntosh that their products were worse as a result... they didn't change any designs, facilities, components and few people. In fact, they stole the McIntosh designs for use in their own branded model the DRZ - and having owned several of these... they are well made wonderful products - period. I've never heard of a McIntosh line that was inferior or that was recognized by its owners to have troubles of any kind. You often hear people complain about McIntosh products - but its funny that the company has so many customers that are simply in love with them. The only thing I can think of that I know of that has been of arguable quality compared with other high end products are their speakers... and while they've tried... I think the should have just given that up back in the day when they realized that their real niche was with electronics. Even the MX401 was clearly marketed as a product for those with a little less budget and it is still considered good for what it does.

I do have to look back and laugh though. Even at an immature 18 years old (in 1978) I could see that the reviewers of that time simply couldn't find it in themselves to actually say bad things about a product. The OP made me laugh with his comment about the volume knob - because it was THAT bad... at least in the 70s and 80s when I paid much attention to such things. 

As for who makes a really high end unit now? Well, you raise a good point, as so many better products are no longer sold. Its scary when you think about the future of our hobby! 

Denon - still there and doing pretty well (right? limited personal experience) - no processing so require a processor for most making them very expensive in the lines of F1 and ODR - anything new??

McIntosh - as above - same product for how many years now with no updates? Hope they don't drop the car line though!

Pioneer - ODR/P9 (also the best looking options currently available imho) Availability pretty limited too.

Alpine F1 - outrageously expensive and still have distinctive Alpine sound?

Nakamichi - reliability issues threaten to take this off the list to consider from what I've read. What about the 700II? Are they solid? (reviews on the 45z model mentioned earlier are all across the board - especially in quality/durability)

Clarion/Sony - gone

Good mass products perhaps but not truly high end design/build: Eclipse, Kenwood, Alpine...

Wouldn't it be cool if some new company broke into this market and made somethign killer? I for one would like to see DIRECTED - who did so much bad to so many companies and probably made a lot of money on it - come out with a first class line, but who would believe it if they did!? Another might be Audison/Hertz, but after the Bit One fiasco I don't know anymore. I own the bit one and like a lot about it, but it still seems to me that it isn't quite 100% solid... still too many little things and imho, there is no way you should "cure" a noise issue by installing automatic muting at levels of -58 db! You should just fix the source of the noise.

Less

(Incidentally, speaking of old school, I just bought a set of 300i plates in new condition. Going to hook them up to a old NAD integrated amp and some sort of high value powered sub that I can pick up cheap and that will pretty much be my home system... I never really get to listen to music at home anyhow it seems.)


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh - IIRC, Nak doesn't even have authorized service networks in the US anymore. I think a lot of companies dropped them when entire product lines were nearly 100% defective... that will kill even a company who makes a lot of really good gear. You just can't get sloppy and keep a good customer base because you have a good looking product. 

Its really a shame because I truly want to be a nNakamichi fan. I hear their am/fm reception and station keeping power is really poor too... just sad. Someone should hire the engineers who design their faceplates though!

Less


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You have the relationship backward with Clarion/Mac. Clarion built the high end HUs for Mac, not the other way around. Clarion has had experience with high end gear back past 92 when the 6770/7770 twins were introduced. Remember the ACDS-1? Yes, MacIntosh made GREAT amps but Clarion was responsible for the HUs.


----------



## djjonnyb (Nov 27, 2008)

Catman said:


> I will be the first to admit that Nak has had some QC issues...


Funny, after reading through this thread a bit, it seems you were the third to mention this. I'll be number four.


----------



## djjonnyb (Nov 27, 2008)

Catman said:


> ...is like trying to argue that a Yugo was a great sports car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...Pioneer is 'good enough' for the majority of consumers...


...and many of those same consumers won't consider any Yugo as, 'good enough' to be a great sports car.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

djjonnyb said:


> Funny, after reading through this thread a bit, it seems you were the third to mention this. I'll be number four.


Strong first post is strong.


----------



## djjonnyb (Nov 27, 2008)

TREETOP said:


> Strong first post is strong.


I'll admit, I've been a lurker for quit some time. I guess I've had enough of his preaching.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

djjonnyb said:


> I'll admit, I've been a lurker for quit some time. I guess I've had enough of his preaching.


There is nothing wrong with being a Pioneer fanboi ...they need you to survive.

>^..^<


----------



## djjonnyb (Nov 27, 2008)

Catman said:


> There is nothing wrong with being a Pioneer fanboi ...they need you to survive.
> 
> >^..^<


Oh really?! So what information stated by me, made you to come to the conclusion that I was a 'Pioneer fanboi'? Oh I see, just another statement by you that proves how ignorant you really are. 

Now with that proven ignorance of yours, we really see how much you know,

...ABSOLUTELY ZERO!!!


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

So Catman I stumbled upon this old thread and it made me laugh. oke:


I remember you from a Miata forum a while back (unfortunately my Miata is no longer with me - and I walked away!) :bigcry:

View attachment 26887


I was wondering if you have had a chance to check out the Pioneer DEX-P99RS as this should change your opinion on Pioneer as a viable maker of high end car audio.

DEX-P99RS - Reference Series CD Tuner with Digital DSP and USB Port with Digital Direct Signal Transmission | Pioneer Electronics USA

I don't think there is any doubt that this is audiophile product and sadly it is about the only unit of this quality left. :bigcry: 

At the very least you have to give Pioneer their due since they are the only ones with the balls to even try to produce anything close to this quality. I pray that when the economy finally turns around globally we will see more high end products and with items like the JBL MS-8 and the upcoming RF 3sixty.3 there appears to be some hope.


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

This thread is from 2009


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

So what's your point?


----------

